# - Bridges of the world | One photo per post -



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*- Bridges of the world | One photo per post -*

*Show links made by man.*










:cheers:​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Vasco da Gama Bridge - Lisbon, Portugal*










:cheers:​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*25th of April Bridge, Lisbon - Portugal​*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Sidi M'sid, Constantine, Algeria*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## lulapop (Oct 12, 2013)

Love the last one.


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

^^


bridges, cliffs, sunset, constantine, algeria by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*LONDON — Tower Bridge*









photo by me


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Zambia*









http://postcardvalet.smugmug.com/Travel/Zambia/i-WdJb9Gz/1/XL/IMG_2681-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*D. Luís I Bridge - Porto, Portugal​*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Vasco da Gama Bridge - Lisbon, Portugal​*







https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/549078_10151619082730992_1663404879_n.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Arrábida bridge - Porto, Portugal​*







Photo by P3​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^​^


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^​^

*50 years​*:applause: :applause: :applause:









https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/992872_10151547948498462_1515107876_n.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great images!


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Golden Gate, San Francisco - USA​*







https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/1375075_481238721990042_1669789467_n.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://www.alearned.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/aphoto49721-1024x682.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://www.travelandspeak.com/images/Golden_Gate_B-sunset(1).jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://wallpaperpassion.com/upload_puzzle_thumb/9735/golden-gate-bridge-wallpaper.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://robotmonkeys.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/20110315_GGB_end_0317.jpg​


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sunset in 25 April Bridge, Lisbon









by José Pascoalinho


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Elche, Alicante, Spain​*







https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1545096_10153648860895603_537529800_n.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Pedestrian bridge, Covilhã - Portugal*

30757563​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://www.arquitectos.pt/imgs/imagens/1330098708C7tCX5ka9Zz83SW4.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-4MHcDaV1WLM/T07dDRWFMqI/AAAAAAAABck/QS6NTva1TfM/s1600/15.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://www.anteprojectos.com.pt/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Carrilho-da-gra%C3%A7a-3.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://www.construir.pt/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/20101230PontePremio00.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Øresund Bridge​*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://europeupstairsdotcom.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/pont.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/1a/Oresund-over-2008.JPG/768px-Oresund-over-2008.JPG​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_6rhKhMl3dX4/TU2CcsYTcGI/AAAAAAAACoo/Hl1r0BJMZm4/s1600/pont-Oresund.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://www.sy-makani.de/images/DSC06144.JPG​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*The root bridges, some of which are over a hundred feet long, take ten to fifteen years to become fully functional
*









https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/1912237_579112902175177_2134493190_n.jpg​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*''István Türr'' Bridge ,Baja ,Hungary*




a bajai híd by .e.e.e., on Flickr


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

Constantine, Algeria - _la ville des ponts suspendus (the City of the Bridges)_


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

here is some beautiful photos of Bridges in Turkey : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.423840834323575.93342.123933584314303


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Uddevallabron/Uddevalla bridge, Sweden*

A *cable-stayed bridge* crossing Sunninge sound near Uddevalla in the province of Bohuslän on the west coast of Sweden. The bridge was constructed as part of the rerouting of the European route E6 outside Uddevalla, which reduced traffic congestion in the city and shortened traveling distance by 12 kilometers.
The total length is 1712 meters (5617 feet), with a main span of 414 meters (1358 feet), there are a number of small approach spans at each end, and the two cable stayed side spans are 179 meters (587 feet) each. The clearance below the bridge is 51 meters (167 feet), and the two pylons are 149 meters (489 feet) tall. The cables are organised in the fan arrangement.
The bridge was constructed between 1996 and 2000 and was opened for traffic on May 20, 2000.

Uddevalla bridge viewed from above (no. 4 or 6 in the list of the longest bridges):









http://www.flickr.com/photos/klas/2623833417/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/klas/2626761107/in/set-72157605894939916/


E6-Knäm_060912-1986.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr

Panoramic views of the bridge:


Byfjorden par sonykus, sur Flickr


Sunningebron (Uddevallabron), highway E6 par sonykus, sur Flickr


The Bridge of Uddevalla by Noashine, on Flickr


Uddevallabron i regn par Jesper Linder, sur Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Vasco da Gama Bridge - Lisbon*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^










www.bestourism.com​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Millau Bridge, France









Le viaduc de Millau by CpaKmoi via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Oresund Bridge, Denmark-Sweden

shown is the Swedish side









Øresund Brücke by Markus Tacker via flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Good bridges kay:

:cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*D. Luiz Bridge - Porto, Portugal*










Photography by Jens Svanfelt​


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Luis bridge just :drool:


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Leighton Wallis, on Flickr


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*25 de Abril Bridge - Lisbon, Portugal*









by Tozé Fonseca


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The longest wooden bridge of Europe - Tatzwurm near Eassing, Bavaria, Germany



> Europe's longest wooden bridge, the 193 Meter (633 feet) wavelike "Tatzlwurm", crossing the Main-Donau-Kanal to the Market town of ESSING through its Markttor, Market Gate.
> 
> It was officially recognized in 976 but originally settled by Neanderthals 40.000 to 60.000 years ago, and they lived among the stalagmites and stalactites of the town's Tropfsteinhoehle Schulerloch. Caves that not surprisingly are a tourist 'hot spot'.
> 
> ...


from: German Culture












2010-09-02 09-05 Franken, Oberpfalz 104 Essing, Altmühltal by Allie_Caulfield via flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Railway Bridge, Riga*


Riga Train Bridge by liber, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vanšu Bridge, Riga*


Vanšu Tilts | Riga | Latvia by mimmopellicola, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bridge in Nicolae Romanescu Park, Craiova, Romania*


Suspended bridge at night by dccalin05, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Glenfinnan Viaduct, Scotland*


Glenfinnan Viaduct by Articdriver, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*The Bridge of lies, Sibiu, Romania*


The bridge of lies by Deathbyhugs, on Flickr​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Circular Pedestrian Bridge or Botirões Bridge in Aveiro, Portugal*









http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b135/mikopt/DSC_2404.jpg









http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd270/paulo106/Aveiro/ponte_botiroes/IMG_0837-162.jpg









http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b135/mikopt/DSC_2352.jpg









http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s164/daniel_staclara/Aveiro/IMG_1340copy.jpg









http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd270/paulo106/Aveiro/ponte_botiroes/Imagem2.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*25 de Abril Bridge, Lisbon - Portugal*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vasco da Gama Bridge, Portugal*


Puente Vasco da Gama by juanjofotos, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Angostura Bridge, Venezuela*


Puente Angostura by NeoGaboX, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puente Nuevo de Ronda, Spain*


Ronda - Puente Nuevo by Christian Wilt, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ferrandet, Spain*


Puente de Ferrandet by lagunadani, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Boca del Cerro Bridge, Mexico*


Puente Boca del Cerro by Carlos Villamayor, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Baluarte Bridge, Mexico*


Puente Baluarte by Ch | Enfocuster, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Antón Bridge, Bilbao, Spain*


puente San Antón by ines valor, on Flickr


----------



## Silver King (Jul 12, 2012)

*Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Šeher-ćehajina ćuprija*











DoradO


----------



## Silver King (Jul 12, 2012)

*Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Roman bridge*










DoradO


----------



## Silver King (Jul 12, 2012)

*Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Festina lente bridge*










DoradO


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio-Antirrio Bridge, Greece*


Bridge by Bruce Poole, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lusitania Bridge, Mérida, Spain*


El paseo by AvideCai, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sunshine Bridge, Louisiana, USA*


Sunshine by David.Keith, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mackinac Bridge, USA*


Mackinac Bridge by katieejeann17, on Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

*Roman Bridge, Cordoba, Spain*

By me
Roman Bridge by iammattdoran, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

kay:


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Yangsan, South Korea (양산)*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*wooden bridge in Olympic National Park, WA, USA*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Crossing the Bridge by _flowtation, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Włocławek, Poland*


Green bridge by Monika Kostera (urbanlegend), on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Watching the Nam Song River flow by on a rickety bamboo bridge - Vang Vieng, Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## akademi (Mar 1, 2015)

Riq-10 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> bridges, cliffs, sunset, constantine, algeria by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


its great and nostaljic. I liked it very much. the photo is wonderfull.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kruger National Park, South Africa*


Kruger National Park by Gedsman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tbilisi, Georgia*


Tbilisi by Gedsman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tbilisi, Georgia*


Tbilisi by Gedsman, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Dallas, Texas*
Margaret Hunt Hill Bridge


Margaret Hunt Hill Bridge over Trinity River in Dallas, TX by xioboricua, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Victoria Falls Bridge, Zambia/Zimbabwe*


Victoria Falls by Gedsman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Victoria Falls Bridge, Zambia/Zimbabwe*


Victoria Falls by Gedsman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Royal Boder Bridge, UK*


Class 91 In The New Virgin East Coast Livery. by strangequark77, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Mizarela Bridge, Montalegre - Portugal​*







Photo by António Monteiro


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Bear Mountain Bridge


Bear Mountain NY Oct. 2013 by Weiguo Jiang, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Verrazano–Narrows Bridge 
DSC_0223 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ocean Bay Bridge, California, USA*


Down to the Water by lefeber, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bixby Bridge, California, USA*


Bixby Bridge, CA by PJMixer, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rainbow Bridge, Japan*


Rainbow Bridge by kinnith93, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

George Washington Bridge 


George Washington Bridge viewed from Fort Lee,New Jersey by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Bayonne Bridge


Bayonne Bridge seen from John F Kennedy Boulevard in Bayonne,New Jersey by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Newark Bay Bridge 


Newark Bay Bridge by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Jackson Street Bridge


Passaic Riverfront Park in The Ironbound - Newark,New Jersey by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Broadway Bridge 


Broadway Bridge over the Harlem River by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Glen Island Bridge


Glen Island Bridge - New Rochelle,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

New Croton Dam Spillway Bridge


New Croton Dam - Cortlandt, New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Lower Croton Spillway Bridge


New Croton Dam - Cortlandt, New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

CSX Point no Point Bridge over the Passaic River


CSX Point no Point Bridge over the Passaic River by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Abandoned Newark Branch Passaic River Bridge


Abandoned Newark Branch Passaic River Bridge by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Pulaski Skyway seen from the Passaic River in Newark,New Jersey


Pulaski Skyway seen from the Passaic River in Newark,New Jersey by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Amtrak DOCK Bridge in Newark,New Jersey


Amtrak DOCK Bridge in Newark,New Jersey by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

SEPTA Schuykill River Bridge


SEPTA Schuykill River Bridge by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Market Street Bridge


30th Street Station & Market Street Bridge by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Ben Franklin Bridge over the Delaware River


107 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

train on the Canton Viaduct


train on the Canton Viaduct by t55z, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Betsy Ross Bridge over the Delaware River


Betsy Ross Bridge over the Delaware River by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*The Zhongxian Yangtze River Bridge, Chongqing, China*


The Zhongxian Yangtze River Bridge, Chongqing, China by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Shanghai Garden Bridge, China*
外白渡桥


外白渡桥 by sarahyao0327, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Moscow Bridge, Podgorica, Montenegro*









Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Shelby Street Pedestrian Bridge - Nashville, Tennessee*


Shelby Street Pedestrian Bridge - Nashville, TN by todd landry photography, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Arthur Ravenel Jr. Bridge, Charleston, South Carolina, USA*


Arthur Ravenel Jr. Bridge by dhfore, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Erasmus Bridge, Rotterdam, Netherlands


rd1 032 Panorama by Jan-Jacob Luijendijk, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

North Sydney Swimming Pool by Andy Hutchinson, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Observatory Hill by Andy Hutchinson, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Bridge


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Tribourgh Bridge 


TriBorough Bridge viewed from Astoria - Queens,New York by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*BELGRADE, Serbia*

_The largest single pylon bridge in the world is Belgrade’s Ada bridge (Most na Adi). The pylon itself is 200 meters tall, being the second tallest structure in Belgrade._









http://www.lafarge.com/en/lafarge-crossing-rivers-ada-bridge-belgrade


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Very good photos guys :drool:

:cheers:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Charleston, USA*


Arthur Ravenel Bridge by Marty Fries, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Daegu, South Korea
Sunrise Bridge 동촌 해맞이 다리*









by me


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

kay:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*The Öresund bridge/Öresundsbron*

Exactly 15 years ago Copenhagen (Denmark) and Malmö (Scania, Sweden) were connected by a 8 km long bridge across the Öresund strait of the Baltic Sea and a 4 km long tunnel (the entrance/exit is marked by an artificial island Peberholm).

20131201_F0001: A winter morning view of the Øresundsbro from a plane by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Neak Loeung Bridge, Cambodia

Abandoned Rope by Ratha Ung, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Rödöbron bridge over lake Storsjön, Jämtland County, Sweden:

Rödöbron och Oviksfjällen by fotografanders, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Motala bridge/Motalabron, Sweden:

Motala Hamnen Sweden Panorama by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Uddevalla bridge, Sweden:


The bridge of Uddevalla par andersban, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Högakustenbron/The High coast bridge, Sweden:

DSC_3905.jpg by Johannes Slettengren, on Flickr

High coast bridge by Daniel Wiberg, on Flickr

Höga Kusten by Robert Wiberg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sölvesborgs bron/Sölvesborg bridge, Sweden: The longest pedestrian/bike bridge in Europe

Sölvesborgs bron by Fredrik Alpstedt, on Flickr

Hannepigen på Øland_421 by Christian Nolsøe, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/barracuda666/9198937878/in/photostream

  by BamseRaw, on Flickr

Hdr Sölvesborg by BamseRaw, on Flickr

Bridge of Sölvesborg by Fredrik Alpstedt, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Bridge between China and North Korea*


Sino-Korean Friendship Bridge by Stefan Schinning, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Fuxing Bridge 复兴桥梁 (Revival Bridge)
Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, China*


Fuxing bridge by Christoph, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Disco bridges


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Djurgårdsbron, Stockholm, Sweden:

Djurgårdsbron, Stockholm, Sweden by Raxa R, on Flickr

Djurgårdsbron by rubenmald0nad0, on Flickr

Djurgårdsbron by CoasterMadMatt, on Flickr

Djurgårdsbron & Nordiska Museet by CoasterMadMatt, on Flickr

Djurgårdsbron, October 1, 2014 by Ulf Bodin, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*High Bridge, St. Paul, Minnesota, USA*


Fog under the High Bridge by Sue.Ann, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Rome, Italy*


Spine by Daniel Zedda, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Amtrak DOCK Lift Bridges over the Passaic River in Newark,NJ


Amtrak DOCK Bridges over the Passaic River by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*The Mid-Hudson Bridge to Poughkeepsie*


The Mid-Hudson Bridge to Poughkeepsie by Norman Gates, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*


Heidelberg (Alemania). Puente Antiguo . by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lucerne, Switzerland*


Suiza.Lucerna.Puente de madera by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Castile and Leon, Spain*


Salamanca. Puente de hierro sobre el río Tormes by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Biobio, Chile*


Puente sobre el Rio BioBio - Santa Barbara (Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*New Haven Line at the Mianus River Bridge in Greenwich,CT​*

Metro North - Mianus River Railroad Bridge by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Oberbaumbrücke by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Vasco da Gama Bridge - Lisbon, Portugal*


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*John Frost Bridge, Arnhem, Netherlands*


John Frost bridge in Arnhem by Maarten Takens, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Tokyo, Japan*


Reach for the Stars by GLIDEi7, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

The colours :drool:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Maria Pia Bridge - Porto*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*D. Luis Bridge - Porto*










Photo by Paulo Silva​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Vasco da Gama bridge - Lisbon*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*D. Luis Bridge - Porto*


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Banghwa Bridge on the border between Seoul and Goyang
방화대교*


Banghwa Bridge no.1, South Korea by Sungjin Kim, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Hammond Covered Bridge, Vermont, USA*


Hammond Covered Bridge by Dominic Labbe, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ben Franklin Bridge, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA*


Ben Franklin Bridge - Philadelphia, PA by todd landry, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Mississippi River Bridge
Baton Rouge, Louisiana, USA*


Mississippi River Bridge by Bruce Bordelon, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ilha do Governador - Rio de Janeiro*


O Barco e a Ponte by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Simnidaebat Bridge, Ulsan, South Korea*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Daegu, South Korea*
Line 3 monorail bridge









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Galicia, Spain*


Punte de As correntes by jorgegaygago, on Flickr


----------

